# sandy point



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Went s/p yesterday I decided to take a swim before fishing the water was chilly and invigorating then a nice warm shower after 
Firstly why s/p management allows people to pinic and swim in the fishing area of the beach , anglers were casting over the heads of kids , one of these days somebody is going to get hirt real hirt 
I started to fish about 7 30 pm ish using spot ended up with 8 blues no striper this time 
Speaking of no respect for others ,you have chains of empty beach and folks will take their ass inches from you without saying a word to you 

Last night these asian folks came few feet from me using 1 oz lead when I retured from my truck they cut my line I allows it to ride this time since I notice DNR was in the dark beside the bathroom however I gave them a tongue -lashing
My next visit will be early I plan to stop by the management & dnr offices and brief them about the danger people swiming in the fishing area moreso kids


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i think i have an idea.

since these jokers usually don't speak a lick of english, telling them to move won't work.

so, i plan to invest in an aerosol can of fart smell. next time i'm confronted with douchebaggery, they get the spray.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> i think i have an idea.
> 
> since these jokers usually don't speak a lick of english, telling them to move won't work.
> 
> so, i plan to invest in an aerosol can of fart smell. next time i'm confronted with douchebaggery, they get the spray.


The group that came in between us on the beach were inching there way closer to me. I hoped you were able to catch something with the spots I gave you.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> i think i have an idea.
> 
> since these jokers usually don't speak a lick of english, telling them to move won't work.
> 
> so, i plan to invest in an aerosol can of fart smell. next time i'm confronted with douchebaggery, they get the spray.



SHUT your trap white boy before I hit you over the head with an egg roll!


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

*racial coments*

I think uglycroaker should be bond from this sight for his racial remarks against dudeondacouch we should not allow this type of remarks on this sight


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

nylfish said:


> I think uglycroaker should be bond from this sight for his racial remarks against dudeondacouch we should not allow this type of remarks on this sight


Mistake saying "asian folks".........just say some other people that were fishing/fisherman. Im sure you'll get a better response.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the og poster could have just been making a descriptive term. It could have been a group of "white" people or "black people". It's not like he said a group of ****** or slant eyes or rice warriors or made comments about how much dog they ate.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

[POST REMOVED] Watch your language or you'll buy yourself a suspension.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

lol dude don't even waste your time responding. Croakers probably postin that crap even when he knows it's true what you're saying. I'm Asian, hell, my whole fishing crew is Asian, and we still share your thoughts, we're not biased against these... " certain " types of fishermen because of their race or anything, but because they aint got no f*ckin respect for anything; not for other fellow fishermen, and not for the fish. So f*ck 'em. 

p.s. I'm just speaking in general, I'm sure there's some good people among the bunch, it's probably because no one taught them better.


----------



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

"*since these jokers (Asians) usually don't speak a lick of english,* telling them to move won't work."

That's not supposed to be offensive to Asians? LOL 
dudeondacouch you are either stupid, racist, or just plain ignorant. Or all the above


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

excuse me, but if you are going to quote my post, do not add words. nowhere in my post did i say it was "asians"

point of fact, the people who encroached upon me were NOT asian.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

since there seems to be a misunderstanding here, let me clarify.


i do not dislike people simply because of their race, color, religious beliefs, or whether or not they speak the same language as me. i dislike them because they are ignorant and inconsiderate.

"jokers" refers to these people. the fact that most of them don't speak english isn't what makes them annoying, it's what makes it impossible to speak to them about it. annoying people come in all colors and sizes, but the ones that can't understand me when i say something to them about it can't be dealt with in a communicative manner. this is a simple fact, and one that should be easy for any of you to understand. are the majority of these inconsiderate people foreign? in my experience, yes.

i've said it before and i'll say it again. when the roles are reversed and i go to another country and do something offensive, feel free to be annoyed and/or call me a stupid american. and that's exactly what they say, trust me. but why when (some, not all) foreigners come here do they expect their rudeness to be accepted and allowed for?

"i don't have to get a fishing license or follow regulations or respect others because i don't speak english and/or that's not how we do it in my country" is not a valid excuse, but is one that i've seen used WAY too often. and worse, i've seen it work way too often.

now who would like to be the next person to call me racist and stupid in their first post on this site?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well if post count makes your opinion worthy of listening to i guess ya'll need to listen up.


The actual root of many of these issues is that most of the immigrants that fish here (first generation) have not experienced a fishery where there are actually fish to be caught. They like fish, its a source of protien in a diet that does not have much in the way of beef and etc. In 99percent of these cultures being "crowded" is just a normal facet of life. There is no such thing as personal space and resources such as areas to fish are crowded.... mucho crowded. They don't know what they're doing is ridiculous. Point being I have never accepted ignorance as an excuse for any behavior, but that is in the light that most people want to act correctly have class and discipline.... Which immigrant or not, most Americans these days lack.... quite a bit actually. Everyone feels entitlement, to fish a certain strech, to be afforded certain room while they fish, to snuggle and cast near the guy catching fish... It doesn't matter, end of the day its all about entitlement. Point being, no one is going to really change the mentality, especially in crap state like MD where public access is so limited to fishable water. Solve the problem fish in Carolina, more and bigger fish and enough space to fish it.

Btw, I'm Korean. I can't stand the group of folks your talking about... and I'm an American Korean, so my respect your elders when they act like idiots doesn't really work well. I speak engrish I'm pretty well sure with a higher degree of clarity than the average American. Your in America, speak english. Don't like it, go back where you want to. Oh and I cast further and catch more fish....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If I could move back to NC tomorrow, believe me, I wouldn't hesitate for one second.


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

The problem I have some alien only speak english conveniently when it suits them play a fool to get wise 
I dont have a problem folks fished yards a away the problem is when you spent all night untangle lines 
Another thing I notice some folks came without having a proper lantern so they pitch their tent nearby to get light without asking ,some even turned off the little head lights they brought and depend on yours CHEAPERS


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a d--m shame. PEOPLE somehow always seem to always find a way to f up a good thing. Site administrator should block the whole conversation. JMO


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

agree with you fish hunter


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

it's a shame that people are allowed to post their opinion, even if others don't agree?

if you feel that way, there's a convenient "report post" button to your right.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Blaming all Asians for poaching or acting like idiots is like blaming all white people for what Britney Spears did to music. Okay, actually, on behalf of all white people I apologize for that no-talent piece of trailer trash.

But just mind your manners, alright? I know everybody is an internet hero and they feel safe talking smack from behind their keyboards, but the fact is that this is one site where there's a good chance you'll run into the guy you dissed on here.

I think Neil got it right--sometimes people who are new to a place haven't quite learned the rules. It's up to us to help them learn. And when that fails, call the cops. opcorn:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

sand flea said:


> this is one site where there's a good chance you'll run into the guy you dissed on here.


maybe if I get rear-ended by them on a public roadway. seems the likely possibility since they can't drive properly either.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

dudeondacouch said:


> since there seems to be a misunderstanding here, let me clarify.
> 
> 
> i do not dislike people simply because of their race, color, religious beliefs, or whether or not they speak the same language as me.


i guess this aint true, because you simply making racist remarks.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh boy!This might get ugly.Guys we must watch what we say about others that might be different than you.Its real bad to single out a race;just because one guy gives you a hard time.Thats like saying all white people are police officers that are racist.Come On Guys.My good book says thou shall not cast judgement.Flea we might need to shut down this thread.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

fresh bunker said:


> i guess this aint true, because you simply making racist remarks.


I'm not a racist, I'm a realist.


Those who believe the distinct differences in people of various races/nationalities don't extend past skin color are living in a fantasy land. There is no happy-sunshine-everyone's-the-same-and-gets-along world. Not until the hereafter, at least.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

then dont make comments like 

"i do not dislike people simply because of their race, color, religious beliefs, or whether or not they speak the same language as me."

"Those who believe the distinct differences in people of various races/nationalities don't extend past skin color are living in a fantasy land. There is no happy-sunshine-everyone's-the-same-and-gets-along world. Not until the hereafter, at least."

just saying these two comments made by you contradict. just my 2 cents. Either you stick with one opinion or dont say anything at all.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

My statements are not contradictory. I said there are differences. I said I don't dislike people based on race/color/nationality. I do, however, dislike people based on incompetence, and I'm observant enough to associate percentages of groups that show incompetence in a given area.

If statistics make me racist, then I'm also sexist. So feel free to throw that accusation on the list.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

nvm. i dont want to argue with you about your opinions. Lets just go out and go fish. :fishing:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

uglycroaker said:


> SHUT your trap white boy before I hit you over the head with an egg roll!


After reading this whole thread I think maybe UC was onto something opcorn:


----------



## nHobbes (Apr 9, 2010)

I've enjoyed this site for some time now and recently decided to join and even more recently started to post (my 3rd post I think). A lot of people here make me laugh (the crazy/funny bickerings between friends like Metroman and Mytmouse, etc) and I enjoy most of the threads/posts I read....this one is an exception.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

sometimes people take it a little to serious. Its a fishing forum. lol


----------



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Douchbagoncouch believes the majority of the rude fishermen out there are Asians that don't speak a lick of English. This is a fact according to his statistics. Since it's a fact it does not make him a racist. You all agree? Let's put this to rest and move on.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

And circles are better that "j" hooks!!!!!!!............lol


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Wow*

WOW talk about a post that got way outta control


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

hey slim! you need to stop now..they can't drive and they all midget.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Do they still charge to get into Sandy Point? Do they charge dollars or yen?


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> And circles are better that "j" hooks!!!!!!!............lol


lmao.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*My turn*

Dude on a couch your absolutely correct,The majority of the rude people that cast over your lines and cut in on you are foreign period.Ive fished the PLO and the SPSP and have had the same experience at both for over 30 years.Im sorry to say i also have been in several physical altercations,But they deserved that because your most definitely not going to push me out of my spot.And that's what they do especially Asians they will come up on you with 5 or more and try it.They wont try it anymore but ive seen them do it to others.Stand your ground and they will get the message


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude on the Couch, Do you need a hug man ? You seem to have alot of bottled up tension. Most good fisherman are pretty laid back from my experience. The bottom line is, I've been pissed off by just as many white guys who speak great ******* english as I have by those of all other races combined. Next time you get encroached on , just try to be nice as you ask for your room. In most cases if you truly aren't coming across as hostile just about anyone will move down. If that doesn't work go talk to D N R. I've never been to S P and not seen them. If that doesn't work find me if I'm there and we'll burn one. You'll be allright after that. They won't bother you no matter what they do after that.


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

halfnelson said:


> Dude on the Couch, Do you need a hug man ? You seem to have alot of bottled up tension. Most good fisherman are pretty laid back from my experience. The bottom line is, I've been pissed off by just as many white guys who speak great ******* english as I have by those of all other races combined. Next time you get encroached on , just try to be nice as you ask for your room. In most cases if you truly aren't coming across as hostile just about anyone will move down. If that doesn't work go talk to D N R. I've never been to S P and not seen them. If that doesn't work find me if I'm there and we'll burn one. You'll be allright after that. They won't bother you no matter what they do after that.


LMAO!!!! I haven't burned one in yearrrrssssssssss, but that sound like a great combo, burning and fishing!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Come on guys let's be respectful.. Like SandFlea mentioned you guys talk about SPSP like you wont see these people again.. Be careful what you say on this fourm.. You have TONS of lurkers that dont post, but read every post. I would hate for you guys to run up on a group of Asian, Hispanics (or any other group you offended) and get beat up..


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

kmw21230 said:


> Come on guys let's be respectful.. Like SandFlea mentioned you guys talk about SPSP like you wont see these people again.. Be careful what you say on this fourm.. You have TONS of lurkers that dont post, but read every post. I would hate for you guys to run up on a group of Asian, Hispanics (or any other group you offended) and get beat up..


Good point,
Lets be brothers and do fishing FUN !!!!


----------



## SharkBait21 (Sep 28, 2010)

I was fishing PLO last night and saw a white in-breed tossed must have been a 12 inch stripper into his cooler. Don't these people know it's wrong to poach? They are the worst kind. Poachers that is


----------



## Eric L (Mar 18, 2009)

SharkBait21 said:


> Don't these people know it's wrong to poach? They are the worst kind. Poachers that is


I agree. Anyone know any good poacher slurs? bottomless coolers? minnow junkies? 

It's not too late to turn this thread around..


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

This whole post is sad, makes all of us look like great sportsman


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Sharkbaite 21*

What or who is a white in- breed , if you are making reference to a person you need help you are drunk with hate which poison your judgement :--| 
Why the web-master allows to post this type of remarks on this sight and remains a member 
I can recall years ago you would be bygone history


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

It's a joke. Lol let's go fishing. :fishing:


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

So does anyone have any recent fishing reports of Sandy Point. Maybe from this weekend?


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Its a joke ha-ha-ha I still would like to know the meaning, quote white in-breed unquote


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*All this jabber*

Dude dont worry most on here talk alot of trash but when you meet them in person all that changes to I was just joking


----------

